# Engine Swap



## gregg29 (Aug 13, 2021)

I recently replaced the engine and trans in my 2012 Cruze LT 1.4l turbo, automatic, with a 2013 1.8l non turbo. After swapping the ecm, bcm, ignition switch, and instrument panel it is running fine, but I have all kinds of warning lights, traction control, service air bag, service power steering, service tpis, check engine code fail to learn crank sensor. I changed steering rack due to the module not pairing, and I have steering now but along with the other lights the steering light is still on. I drove the car 50 miles today with no problems. Just dont know what to do about the warning lights. I still have the 2013 donor car if there is anything else i need to take off of it and use. also I tried the ground cable to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gregg29 said:


> I recently replaced the engine and trans in my 2012 Cruze LT 1.4l turbo, automatic, with a 2013 1.8l non turbo. After swapping the ecm, bcm, ignition switch, and instrument panel it is running fine, but I have all kinds of warning lights, traction control, service air bag, service power steering, service tpis, check engine code fail to learn crank sensor. I changed steering rack due to the module not pairing, and I have steering now but along with the other lights the steering light is still on. I drove the car 50 miles today with no problems. Just dont know what to do about the warning lights. I still have the 2013 donor car if there is anything else i need to take off of it and use. also I tried the ground cable to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Maybe @jblackburn @Crewz or @plano-doug can help.

Swap links and videos:

This video is not specifically for the Cruze, but here is one for a Sonic - same engine:






These posts here might be some help too:

*How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT
Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)
TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze*
*LUJ/LUV engine swap compatibility*


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Maybe @jblackburn @Crewz or @planodoug can help.
> 
> Swap links and videos:
> 
> ...


I would personally pull all the codes and sort them one by one. Being that the engine has been swapped, and assuming the ECU and wiring harness is similar, might just need codes cleared and see what pops up. Where did you get the engine and ECU? When I installed my rebuilt engine, a ton of codes came up due to the nature of just pulling the engine... and having turned on the key a couple times during a fuel pump upgrade.

Something else that comes to mind is the wiring harness itself. I know on my 1.8 cruze, it only has 2 connectors on the E83 ECU. The 1.4's have 3.

I'm sure you'll get it sorted out, but you may need to purchase as scanner or some sort of way to clear codes, look up codes, and trouble shoot each one. Any time the ECU freaks out on these cars, it triggers all sorts of issues like what you mentioned. The ECU is wired in a series so that if there's one issue with the feed, it breaks the feed / signal for all of the other circuits. If that makes sense. Kinda like a strand of Christmas lights, one light goes bad, a whole section wont light.


----------

